# Diy all in one using ei fert



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2016)

Hello 

I been using ei fertiliser but my auto dosing pump has stop working so I want to change to all in one fertiliser. My question is could I use the salt I have already and make my own all in one?

I know I need e202 e202

I have a heavy high tech planted tank so a lean recipe is what I need thanks

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## ian_m (14 Oct 2016)

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2016)

thanks ian.
just a quick question which tnp should I follow for a heavy high tech tank?


----------



## ian_m (14 Oct 2016)

Final one without ammonia as ammonia is toxic to fish. Overdosing on the third will have no effect on livestock.

Remember the preservative and ascorbic acid are required or else the iron will unchelate and react with the phosphate as well as allowing the solution to rot and/or go mouldy. Also keep away from light, even when in tubes, as this will unchelate the macro.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to write that

Cheers
Ryan


----------

